# BSRT G3 / G3R Chassis



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

What G3 chassis do you prefer, the G3 or the G3R *?*

I prefer the G3 over the new G3R.

I like the G3 Part# 972 "Stiff" chassis because the magnet clip is stronger and everything stays tight in the frame in a crash and the axle snaps in tighter and won't pop out.
On the G3R I don't like the adjustable guide pin or the way the bottom front of the traction magnet wells have a ridge made in them.

*BSRT G3*









*BSRT G3R*


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

The latest changes in hangers,bulkhead,and shoe design are
all based on the R version.It is now better than the old G3.
In SS form the soft chassis is lighter,more flexible,and handles
better.The stiff chassis works great as a neo car.The medium
chassis works best in the polymer classes.This is based on the 
results from this years racing in HOPRA.


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Yes the new shoes and hangars are definitely an improvement especially the hangars.
But I also like to use notched traction magnets with wide hubs instead of the full width magnets and narrow hubs and they just don't seem to go all the way forward in the magnet wells because of the ridge on the bottom of the G3R.

But I know what you're saying about those new SS G3Rs Tim.
I have 3 friends with those and tried to race them thinking I had a good road racing G3 and they whipped up on me real bad.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

In my experience with G3s,even the notched magnet cars perform
better with narrow tires,even the slipons.We have a stock class for
hardbodied G3s with notched magnets and slipons and all the winners
have been running the narrow BSRT slipons.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

The G3R is the superior chassis bar none, especially with the newer traction magnets that hang down just a little more to get you that extra stick to the track. Tjettim is right on as far as chassis flex is concerned, if you aren't running a neo or unlimited car, you should not be running a stiff chassis.


----------



## bkwavi (Nov 13, 2007)

I agree with you Marty. My G3-R with the new traction magnets was better than my G3.

Mike


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> if you aren't running a neo or unlimited car, you should not be running a stiff chassis.


hello guys what differences can be expected running the medium as opposed to the stiff for polymer class? thanks, mj


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

In HO your chassis is your suspension.The medium chassis matches
the demands of the polymer magnets the best.


----------



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

*personal preference*

hi

ive treid both the medium and the firm chassis for polymer cars. the car i raced i bought last year already built, and it came with a medium chassis. i built practice cars (3 ohm arms, level 15? traction mags, level 15? motor mags, molded rubber tires, no bearings) out of both medium and firm chassis. the best practice cars were with the firm chassis. my fastest practice car ran a 1.906 hot lap on my 16 foot maxtrax (very similar to a scoprion layout) and the car i raced with bearings and a medium chassis (and a much more expensive arm) ran a hot lap of 1.843 on the maxtrax. 

when i was building my practice cars, scale auto/bsrt assured me that both the medium and firm chassis would be fine for poylmer cars.


----------

